# More oxygen to flame.



## Thatnoobguy (Nov 17, 2019)

Made a burner out of half in stainless tubing and drilled 1/16 in holes. Flame is coming out yellow how would I go about getting more oxygen to it?

Still need to drill more on middle tube. 
Picture: https://ibb.co/SBqrW8D


----------



## EaOutlaw1969 (Nov 17, 2019)

You may need a regulator to match your burner
The picture you posted does not include where you designed in a adjustable air intake.
If you just have a solid pipe with no air intake you will never get a clean blue  flame.
This website and others found online has custom burners and all the parts you will need to finish your burner or you will need to make something similar https://custompipeburners.com/Square-Pipe-Burners/12

I have the adjustable orifice valve similar to the one pictured which makes adjusting the flame easier and less sensitive than trying to adjust it at the regulator
The adjustable air intake is in this picture.


----------



## EaOutlaw1969 (Nov 17, 2019)

I forgot to mention the pipe size you chose for this project may be too small, When you look at most propane burners they are generally large because of the amount of air they need to carry.


----------



## Thatnoobguy (Nov 17, 2019)

Ah I see, though it would be enough when it mixes coming out the orifice. The regulator I have now doesnt have air intake. I was a little worried that the pipe size would be to small. Will try it out with the proper  air intake and if not good enough I will have to get bigger piping. Thank you sir.


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 17, 2019)

I use a mig welder tip to make an  orifice on my pipe burners


----------



## EaOutlaw1969 (Nov 17, 2019)

Thatnoobguy said:


> Ah I see, though it would be enough when it mixes coming out the orifice. The regulator I have now doesnt have air intake. I was a little worried that the pipe size would be to small. Will try it out with the proper  air intake and if not good enough I will have to get bigger piping. Thank you sir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah right now you are just burning pure fuel with only a small amount of air from the surrounding flames. once enclosed in any type of box you will quickly burn up the surrounding air choking out the flame entirely.  
I would contact the company I listed a link for show them what your building and they should be able to help with orifice and regulator selection plus pipe size. 
Consider making a 18" flared brass line extension to keep the heat away from the regulator hose. 
Temperatures at the orifice connection point can exceed what that or any rubber hose is capable of enduring.


----------



## Thatnoobguy (Nov 17, 2019)

EaOutlaw1969 said:


> Yeah right now you are just burning pure fuel with only a small amount of air from the surrounding flames. once enclosed in any type of box you will quickly burn up the surrounding air choking out the flame entirely.
> I would contact the company I listed a link for show them what your building and they should be able to help with orifice and regulator selection plus pipe size.
> Consider making a 18" flared brass line extension to keep the heat away from the regulator hose.
> Temperatures at the orifice connection point can exceed what that or any rubber hose is capable of enduring.


Will do, thanks again.


----------

